# a gente



## pguerra

Hola. Tengo una duda. Hasta donde yo sabía, "a gente" en portugués se usa como "nosotros" en español. Pero un amigo me dijo que "a gente" también puede significar "yo", dependiendo de cómo se conjugue el verbo. Me dio este ejemplo:

*"a gente podemos..." = "nosotros podemos..."
"a gente pode..." = "yo puedo..."*

La verdad es que eso me sacudió todas las ideas. Yo tenía entendido que:

*"a gente pode..." = "nosotros podemos..."*

y que la única forma de decir "yo puedo" es mediante "eu posso...".

Me gustaría que me aclaren el panorama un poco, ya que yo nunca estudié portugués y lo poco que sé lo aprendí de mi chica (ella es de Rio de Janeiro, pero en este momento no está acá y tenía ganas de sacarme la duda lo antes posible  ).
Muchas gracias!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

pguerra said:


> Hola. Tengo una duda. Hasta donde yo sabía, "a gente" en portugués se usa como "nosotros" en español. Pero un amigo me dijo que "a gente" también puede significar "yo", dependiendo de cómo se conjugue el verbo. Me dio este ejemplo:
> 
> *"a gente podemos...  " = "nosotros podemos..."*
> *"a gente pode..." = "yo puedo..."*
> 
> La verdad es que eso me sacudió todas las ideas. Yo tenía entendido que:
> 
> *"a gente pode..." = "nosotros podemos..."*
> 
> y que la única forma de decir "yo puedo" es mediante "eu posso...".
> 
> Me gustaría que me aclaren el panorama un poco, ya que yo nunca estudié portugués y lo poco que sé lo aprendí de mi chica (ella es de Rio de Janeiro, pero en este momento no está acá y tenía ganas de sacarme la duda lo antes posible  ).
> Muchas gracias!


 
"A gente podemos" - por favor, no lo uses *NUNCA* !!!! Es pésimo portugués. Lo correcto: *nós podemos*.

"A gente pode"- háblalo pero no lo escribas. Lo correcto: *nós podemos*.

Una aclaración: quando usamos informalmente "a gente" es para referirnos a "nosotros" y no a "yo", OK? Sé que esto va a dar mucha discusión pero en mi opinión es así.


----------



## pguerra

WhoSoyEu said:


> "A gente pode"- háblalo pero no lo escribas. Lo correcto: *nós podemos*.


¿Es decir que *"a gente pode..."* *no* significa *"yo puedo..."* bajo ninguna circunstancia?

Gracias!


----------



## Istriano

*A gente pode* ou *Nós podemos.*
É como ON em francês:  _On y va = A gente vai._

Muitas vezes é melhor usar a forma _a gente:_

*A gente ama.*  diferente de  *A gente amou.*


*Nós amamos *é ambíguo.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo com Whosoyeu. 
"A gente" refere-se a "nosotros" e usa-se com o verbo na 3ª pessoa do singular. Eventualmente, funciona como se fosse um sujeito indeterminado.

Trabalha-se a vida toda e não se consegue guardar nada.
A gente trabalha a vida toda e não consegue guardar nada.

Arriscando em espanhol:
Uno trabaja por toda la vida...




> ¿Es decir que *"a gente pode..."* *no*  significa *"yo puedo..."* bajo ninguna circunstancia?


A rigor, não.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal também pode ser usado como "la gente" em castelhano, mas como "yo" nunca ouvi.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

pguerra said:


> ¿Es decir que *"a gente pode..."* *no* significa *"yo puedo..."* bajo ninguna circunstancia?
> 
> Gracias!


Hay gente en Brasil que habla así, pero insisto: es pésimo portugués.


----------



## pguerra

Estaba 100% de acuerdo con ustedes, hasta que consulté el diccionario.
Uno de los ejemplos que se puede ver allí es:

*a gente está muito cansada => estoy muy cansado*

Ahora estoy oficialmente confundido


----------



## WhoSoyEu

pguerra said:


> Estaba 100% de acuerdo con ustedes, hasta que consulté el diccionario.
> Uno de los ejemplos que se puede ver allí es:
> 
> *a gente está muito cansada => estoy muy cansado*
> 
> Ahora estoy oficialmente confundido


Pues mira, si yo escucho eso de alguien entiendo: yo (la persona que habla) y tu (yo) estamos muy cansados, y no que solamente el interlocutor está cansado.


----------



## Istriano

pguerra said:


> Estaba 100% de acuerdo con ustedes, hasta que consulté el diccionario.
> Uno de los ejemplos que se puede ver allí es:
> 
> *a gente está muito cansada => estoy muy cansado*
> 
> Ahora estoy oficialmente confundido




*A gente está muito cansada.* = Nosotras estamos muy cansadas (_Las chicas estamos muy cansadas_).

*A gente está muito cansado.* = Nosotros estamos muy cansados (_Los chicos estamos muy cansados_).


_A gente_ concorda com as pessoas com que falamos bem como Vossa Mercê:

A gente está cansado. = Nós estamos cansados.
A gente está cansada. = Nós estamos cansadas.

Vossa Mercê está cansado. = O senhor está cansado.
Vossa Mercê está cansada. = A senhora está cansada.


----------



## pguerra

Creo que ya entendí la idea.
Gracias a todos


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

anaczz said:


> Concordo com Whosoyeu.
> &quot;A gente&quot; refere-se a &quot;nosotros&quot; e usa-se com o verbo na 3ª pessoa do singular. Eventualmente, funciona como se fosse um sujeito indeterminado.
> 
> Trabalha-se a vida toda e não se consegue guardar nada.
> A gente trabalha a vida toda e não consegue guardar nada.
> 
> Arriscando em espanhol:
> Uno trabaja por toda la vida...
> 
> 
> A rigor, não.


 
Me permito una pequeña corrección: "UNO TRABAJA TODA LA VIDA". No decimos "por toda la vida" sino "toda la vida".


----------



## anaczz

> Me permito una pequeña corrección: "UNO TRABAJA TODA LA VIDA". No  decimos "por toda la vida" sino "toda la vida".



Foi um portuguesismo. Gracias!


----------



## okporip

pguerra said:


> Estaba 100% de acuerdo con ustedes, hasta que consulté el diccionario.
> Uno de los ejemplos que se puede ver allí es:
> 
> *a gente está muito cansada => estoy muy cansado*
> 
> Ahora estoy oficialmente confundido



Con razón estás confundido, *pguerra*. Si todos los brasileños que venimos acá te decimos que "a gente" = "nós" (y yo te digo lo mismo!) pero el diccionario registra la opción "a gente" = "eu"... No sólo el diccionario de Wordreference lo hace. En uno de los principales diccionarios de Brasil, el "Houaiss", se encuentra que:

a g. (_por "a gente"_) 
*1*     a  pessoa que fala; eu 
*2*     a pessoa  que fala em nome de si própria e de outro(s); nós  

Nunca me había dado cuenta del uso *1*. Si no fuera por el hilo que empezaste, yo no habría ido a averiguar qué dice el Houaiss. Para mí, y creo que para todos los que aquí se pronunciaron, es una enorme sorpresa que esté diccionarizado. Ahora bien, eso no cambia algunas cosas:

* ¿Se escucha, en Brasil, "a gente podemos"? Sí, se puede escuchar. Pero suena mal y como signo de baja instrucción del hablante.

* Si está la forma "a gente podemos" como una manera de referir a "nós", entonces ¿"a gente pode" refiere siempre a "eu"? No, absolutamente. No hay ninguna duda de que "a gente pode" puede aludir también a "nós" - e inclusive, como ya te diste cuenta por las respuestas a tu cuestión, éste es el caso más común. 

* Aunque no esté diccionarizado el uso de "a gente" para marcar un régimen de sujeto genérico, indeterminado, creo que *anaczz* tiene razón en añadirlo a la discusión.

Hallaste un temazo, que nos sacude las ideas a todos nosotros. ¡Gracias!


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola

La única forma en que *a gente* equivale a *nosotros* es en un contexto como:

*fale com a gente* (hable con nosotros)

Hay un uso muy común en el Portugués hablado, mas no escrito, que es el ya citado *a gente trabalha o ano inteiro*.., que equivale en Español a *uno* trabaja todo el año, NO a Yo trabajo....

Saludo


----------



## Nanon

No es solamente el diccionario de WordReference: es el Espasa-Calpe, por si acaso. A lo mejor ellos lo tomaron del Houaiss. Ya van por lo menos tres diccionarios .



> Gran diccionario español-portugués português-espanhol © 2001 Espasa-Calpe
> *gente ['Ʒe˜ʈʃi] ƒ *
> <...>
> Locuciones:
> » a g. (eu) yo;
> a g. está muito cansada estoy muy cansado


----------



## pguerra

Muy pero muy buena tu explicación, *okporip*! Finalmente me (¿nos? ) quedó claro este tema de "a gente" 
Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de transmitirnos tu razonamiento, y gracias a todos por sus comentarios 

P.D: tu español es muy bueno y no parece necesitar corrección alguna, a pesar de que lo pide tu firma!


----------



## Tomby

Aqui há um _fio_ que trata sobre este interessante tema: *click.
*Devo reconhecer que uma antiga professora de português (brasileira do Rio Grande do Sul) que tive nos ensinou a usar "a gente" com reticências. Praticamente dizia a mesma coisa que disse WhoSoyEu (resposta #2).
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## okporip

pguerra said:


> tu español es muy bueno y no parece necesitar corrección alguna, a pesar de que lo pide tu firma!



Gracias... "a gente se esforça" (o "a gente faz o que pode")... - así que terminaste por darnos la oportunidad para un ejemplo de uso de "a gente" por "eu". Ya te digo que no lo usaría si no fuera como ejemplo; suena un poco como "falsa modestia". 

PD: qué no queden dudas: el agradecimiento por tus palabras es sincero!


----------



## anaczz

O único caso que me vem à cabeça em que "a gente" significa "eu" é esse.
Uma espécie de plural majestático para plebeus...


----------



## okporip

anaczz said:


> O único caso que me vem à cabeça em que "a gente" significa "eu" é esse.
> Uma espécie de plural majestático para plebeus... - ótima definição!


----------



## J. Bailica

Istriano said:


> *A gente está muito cansada.* = Nosotras estamos muy cansadas (_Las chicas estamos muy cansadas_).
> 
> *A gente está muito cansado.* = Nosotros estamos muy cansados (_Los chicos estamos muy cansados_).
> 
> 
> _A gente_ concorda com as pessoas com que falamos bem como Vossa Mercê:
> 
> A gente está cansado. = Nós estamos cansados.
> A gente está cansada. = Nós estamos cansadas.
> 
> Vossa Mercê está cansado. = O senhor está cansado.
> Vossa Mercê está cansada. = A senhora está cansada.


 
Isto está correcto? Em Portugal, tanto quanto sei, não se diz 'a gente está cansado', mas sempre 'a gente está cansada', mesmo que se trate de 'chicos'; pode é ouvir-se 'a gente estamos cansados', que é erro óbvio, mas que se compreende em parte, por ser um pouco estranho para um grupo de 'chicos' dizer 'a gente está cansada'. Por isso, muitas vezes se opta por alternativas como 'o pessoal está cansado', por exemplo, se o tom é informal e não apetece recorrer ao canónico '(nós) estamos cansados'. 
De resto, dá-me ideia que 'a gente' ocorre mais em frases mais simples no que toca às exigências da concordância, ou em que a questão não se coloca de todo, como 'a gente sabe', 'a gente já lá vai', etc. 

Agora 'a gente está cansado' para mim é novidade. Mas também o é que 'a gente' pode ser usado como 'eu' (como sujeito indeterminado, por assim dizer não, não é novidade), portanto, não há que ficar verdadeiramente surpreendido...


----------



## anaczz

Ao menos no Brasil, é bem comum dizer-se "a gente está cansado" quando é um homem a falar. 
Se for, então, um homem a falar a um grupo de homens, não consigo imaginá-lo a dizer:
"A gente está cansada, vamos deixar o treino para amanhã."


----------



## okporip

anaczz said:


> Ao menos no Brasil, é bem comum dizer-se "a gente está cansado" quando é um homem a falar.
> Se for, então, um homem a falar a um grupo de homens, não consigo imaginá-lo a dizer:
> "A gente está cansada, vamos deixar o treino para amanhã."



Concordo inteiramente. Esse é mais um dos problemas que o tópico iniciado pelo companheiro *pguerra* permite abordar. O fato é que, ainda que a locução "a gente" esteja dia-a-dia bem debaixo dos nossos narizes - ou talvez justamente por isto -, temos pouca consciência sobre vários de seus aspectos de uso. Aqui, podemos ir exercitando essa tomada de consciência.


----------



## MOC

Nanon said:


> Gran diccionario español-portugués português-espanhol © 2001  Espasa-Calpe
> *gente ['Ʒe˜ʈʃi] ƒ *
> <...>
> Locuciones:
> » a g. (eu) yo;
> a g. está muito cansada estoy muy cansado




Desculpem trazer esta situação de novo, mas a Nanon colocou esta informação retirada do tal dicionário espanhol-português.

Ignoremos por momentos a definição que é dada, e concentremo-nos na frase exemplo.

Se um de vocês, português ou brasileiro, a escutasse, não a interpretaria imediatamente como "nós estamos cansados"?

Essa utilização de "a gente" como "eu" é mesmo verificada na fala, ou mesmo na escrita hoje em dia?


----------



## anaczz

A respeito desse assunto (a gente), encontrei ontem este trabalho, realizado por acadêmicos brasileiros e portugueses, que achei bem interessante pois, embora não dê necessariamente uma conclusão à nossa discussãozinha, afirma que, gramaticalmente, a expressão é definida como 3ª pessoa do singular feminino mas mostra também que esse assunto dá "muito pano para a manga".
Concordância com a gente: um problema para a teoria de verificação de traços.


----------



## KHALIFAH

anaczz said:


> Ao menos no Brasil, é bem comum dizer-se "a gente está cansado" quando é um homem a falar.
> Se for, então, um homem a falar a um grupo de homens, não consigo imaginá-lo a dizer:
> "A gente está cansada, vamos deixar o treino para amanhã."


 

exceto quando for um time de bichas a falar!


----------



## anaczz

KHALIFAH said:


> exceto quando for um time de bichas a falar!



Pois é! No Brasil há um "policiamento linguístico" muito grande! Não necessariamente para aplicar corretamente a gramática e a concordância, mas, principalmente, para identificar oportunidades para segundas e terceiras interpretações.
Em Portugal não vejo isso ocorrer com a mesma intensidade. Não há essa prontidão para fazer piadinhas e distorcer o que foi dito, que é tão comum no Brasil.
Talvez por isso "a gente está cansado" seja tão usual por aqui.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El español en niveles muy coloquiales tiene sujetos de este tipo: _el personal, la basca, la gente_, de uso muy común en hablas jergales de pandillas, barrios, ambiente joven, etc. Son sintagmas singulares que sólo admiten la *3ª sg.*, pero por inclusión de emisor o receptor ta,bién la *1ª y 2ª del plural *(_*nosotros*_ = _yo y la gente_; *vosotros* = _tú y la gente_ o _vosotros la gente_). Bien es verdad que el uso está rechazado incluso por la lengua coloquial. Pero el fenómeno es parecido.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> O único caso que me vem à cabeça em que "a gente" significa "eu" é esse.
> Uma espécie de plural majestático para plebeus...



Muito comum entre os jogadores de futebol, que assim que ganham um pouquinho de projeção passam a ser pessoas plurais ou azulam o sangue como num passe de mágica. E aí explicam-se as formas que o pguerra andou ouvindo e a fonte onde o Houaiss e esses outros dicionários mergulharam:

A gente estamos fazendo muito gol; 
A gente temos uma carreira pela frente; 
A gente recebemos o terceiro cartão amarelo e vamos ficar fora da próxima partida...

Brincadeiras a parte, eu nunca diria a gente está muito cansad*o*, mas muito menos cansad*a*. 

Na verdade, acho que nunca uso adjetivo quando uso _a gente_, talvez justamente por essa ambiguidade.

Mantendo o adjetivo no feminino, me faz lembrar da forma formal de se dirigir a alguém em italiano, mulher ou homem, onde se usa _lei_, ou seja, ela _Ela quer um café?_ Fala sério!

Me chamar de ela em italiano, vá lá, mas dizer que eu estou cansad*a*, não!


----------



## Istriano

*A GENTE*


> O adjetivo que modifica _gente _ou concorda com este nome, ou, por silepse, com o nome a que_ gente_ se refere:
> 
> _*A gente não é bondosa*_ (_bondosa _concordando com _gente_) ou
> _*A gente não é bondoso *_(_bondoso _a concordar com um elemento masculino, se é um homem a falar).
> 
> Pode o _nosso _aparecer:* A gente não sabe como nossos filhos...*




fonte:

_Zélio dos Santos Jota
Glossário de dificuldades sintáticas
Ed. Fundo de cultura._


----------



## Istriano

GOODVIEW said:


> Mantendo o adjetivo no feminino, me faz lembrar da forma formal de se dirigir a alguém em italiano, mulher ou homem, onde se usa _lei_, ou seja, ela _Ela quer um café?_ Fala sério!
> 
> Me chamar de ela em italiano, vá lá, mas dizer que eu estou cansad*a*, não!


O mesmo se dá em português, dirigindo-se a um homem:


Vossa Mercê está satisfeit*o*?

Compare com: 

_Lei è molt*o* fortunat*o*.   _ou_
Voi siete molt*o* fortunat*o*._  em italiano.

Isso se chama de silepse de gênero.


----------



## J. Bailica

anaczz said:


> Pois é! No Brasil há um "policiamento linguístico" muito grande! Não necessariamente para aplicar corretamente a gramática e a concordância, mas, principalmente, para identificar oportunidades para segundas e terceiras interpretações.
> Em Portugal não vejo isso ocorrer com a mesma intensidade. Não há essa prontidão para fazer piadinhas e distorcer o que foi dito, que é tão comum no Brasil.
> Talvez por isso "a gente está cansado" seja tão usual por aqui.


 

Interessante isso, anaczz. Eu não posso comparar, porque infelizmente não conheço o Brasil, mas talvez não seja tanto assim. Isto é, também em Portugal há muito esse 'jogo' de que fala, só que talvez seja menos generalizado. Agora, se frequentar os meios certos... (e depende também da _confiança _(cumplicidade) que se tenha com a _malta)._ 

Acho até que se trata de um fenómeno universal, embora cada cultura o molde um pouco a seu jeito.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não creio em policiamento linguístico no Brasil. Para mim, há uma enorme queda na qualidade do idioma, causada pela falta de leitura das novas gerações (fenômeno mundial, não somente local) e pela queda da qualidade de ensino. Ninguém mais sabe usar o verbo "haver", o "a craseado" é um desastre nacional.

O que existe é a crítica natural frente a esse estado de coisas no idioma, na educação, e na cultura.


----------



## anaczz

> O que existe é a crítica natural frente a esse estado de coisas no  idioma, na educação, e na cultura.


Mas não é disso que eu falo. 
São aquelas gracinhas tipo:
-Se eu for por esta rua vou dar na Praça Tal?
-Você dá onde quiser, isso é problema seu! 
Há uns anos atrás, chegou a um ponto em que antes de falar a um grupo de amigos ou mesmo colegas de trabalho -com quem se tinha certo grau de intimidade, como disse o J.Bailica - era melhor pensar duas ou três vezes, para prever as possíveis interpretações e evitar as piadinhas.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> O mesmo se dá em português, dirigindo-se a um homem:
> 
> 
> Vossa Mercê está satisfeito?
> 
> Compare com:
> 
> Lei è molto fortunato. ou
> Voi siete molto fortunato*i*. em italiano.  (se me permite)
> 
> Isso se chama de silepse de gênero.



È vero!


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

pguerra said:


> Hola. Tengo una duda. Hasta donde yo sabía, "a gente" en portugués se usa como "nosotros" en español. Pero un amigo me dijo que "a gente" también puede significar "yo", dependiendo de cómo se conjugue el verbo. Me dio este ejemplo:
> 
> *"a gente podemos..." = "nosotros podemos..."
> "a gente pode..." = "yo puedo..."*
> 
> La verdad es que eso me sacudió todas las ideas. Yo tenía entendido que:
> 
> *"a gente pode..." = "nosotros podemos..."*
> 
> y que la única forma de decir "yo puedo" es mediante "eu posso...".
> 
> Me gustaría que me aclaren el panorama un poco, ya que yo nunca estudié portugués y lo poco que sé lo aprendí de mi chica (ella es de Rio de Janeiro, pero en este momento no está acá y tenía ganas de sacarme la duda lo antes posible  ).
> Muchas gracias!



Concordo com o WhySouEu.

*"a gente podemos..."* está completamente errado. 

Sobre *"a gente pode..."* você pode usar essa expressão sem nenhum problema porém *"a gente pode..."* é uma expressão_ informal_ de se falar. Nesse caso, o correto mesmo é *"nós podemos..."*

*"a gente pode..."* = *"nós podemos..."* ou *"nosotros podemos..."*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

anaczz said:


> Mas não é disso que eu falo.
> São aquelas gracinhas tipo:
> -Se eu for por esta rua vou dar na Praça Tal?
> -Você dá onde quiser, isso é problema seu!
> Há uns anos atrás, chegou a um ponto em que antes de falar a um grupo de amigos ou mesmo colegas de trabalho -com quem se tinha certo grau de intimidade, como disse o J.Bailica - era melhor pensar duas ou três vezes, para prever as possíveis interpretações e evitar as piadinhas.



Acho que você está extrapolando o comportamento de um pequeno grupo para um país de 200 milhões de habitantes. Com uma amostragem tão pequena, não é possível concluir um comportamento nacional.


----------



## anaczz

Sei lá, são uns 40 anos de amostragens...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

anaczz said:


> Sei lá, são uns 40 anos de amostragens...



Huuummmm... Aconselho que você mude de emprego!


----------



## anaczz

Mudei, muitas vezes e isso só mudou quando mudei de país.
Pode ser só uma experiência pessoal minha, mas essa diferença foi uma coisa que me chamou muito a atenção em Portugal.


----------



## Istriano

GOODVIEW said:


> È vero!



_Voi di cortesia_ em italiano concorda com a pessoa:



_Voi siete molto fortunato_. (O senhor tem muita sorte/grana)
_Voi siete molto fortunata._ (A senhora tem muita sorte/grana).

Diferente de:

_Voi siete molto fortunati._ (Vocês têm muita sorte/grana)



Aliás, na Toscana é comum se usar 
*Noi si va *em vez de *Noi andiamo*. 

Mas, en italiano isso se tolera (tudo que vem da Toscana se tolera, bem como em português: tudo que vem de Portugal está ok). 


Seria bom nós nos lembrarmos que dizemos
*Você é sincero*, e não necessariamente só *Você é sincera.*
Historicamente _você _vem de* Vossa Mercê*, uma expressão feminina.


----------



## GOODVIEW

_



Voi di cortesia em italiano concorda com a pessoa:
		
Click to expand...

_
Claro, distraidamente não me dei conta que obviamente você estava falando da forma de cortesia, já que era o assunto em questão. Sorry.



> Aliás, na Toscana é comum se usar
> *Noi si va *em vez de *Noi andiamo*.


 
Então o que dever ter de descendente de toscano aqui no Brasil, é uma loucura! Ouve-se muito, em variadas regiões do Brasil, *nós vai *no lugar de* nós vamos... *


----------

